# HD topsoil and pine bark



## Sublimeserpents (Nov 9, 2014)

Okay so I just got done removing all the dirt out of my RFs cage and filled it back with organic topsoil from Home Depot.... And it seems there pine bark in it. After some research it is pine bark in the soil( and a descent amount of it). Is this typical of topsoil from the big name retailers? Is it seats for my tort? I currently have him in a temporary cage until I can find durable bedding or someone talks me down from the ledge.lol. Any help is much appreciated, I'm currently freaking out about it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2014)

We've always been told to not use pine because of the aromatic oils being harmful to the tortoises. I don't know if this still holds true when it is mixed with soil. Does it have a strong pine smell?


----------



## Sublimeserpents (Nov 9, 2014)

No, it doesn't have a strong pine smell, but it contains pine for sure. I just got my tort about a month ago and had used some pure topsoil I had lying around from when I used to keep varanids. Apparently all the stores around me now only have topsoil with pine bark in it now. It scares the crap out of me. And I don't know what else to use... Peat moss is apparently to acidic and dries out to quick( as does coco coir). I was running perfect humidity with only a bi weekly misting. What do you use?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2014)

Orchid bark. It is made from fir bark, but it is pure because orchids won't grow if there's any additives in it. I buy it at Orchard Supply Hardware, but I think they're only in California.


----------



## jskahn (Nov 9, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> We've always been told to not use pine because of the aromatic oils being harmful to the tortoises. I don't know if this still holds true when it is mixed with soil. Does it have a strong pine smell?


I believe that the wood not to use is cedar. Cedar contains the dangerous oils for reptiles.


----------



## Sublimeserpents (Nov 9, 2014)

I've found orchid bark molds



and cedar contain phenol which is toxic to reptiles, I just don't know if its very high in the bark or if the partially broken down pine bark in the soil is safe.


----------

